# Cannot load zfs.ko



## carlos (Dec 30, 2012)

Quick story:
I started FreeNAS server, moved files, data etc... working fine, but I still miss my FreeBSD machine where I want to do more and still want to have an access to zpool storage. I have exported zpool and when I tried import to FreeBSD I realized that I do not have zfs modules. I upgraded system to 8.3, rebuild world, kernel etc, finally still I cannot load (because there are not on the system) modules. 

What cause that? System has 4GB ram, maybe option in kernel conf? 
Please ask for more details to solve the problem.
Many thanks.

Carlos


----------



## tingo (Dec 30, 2012)

The necessary modules are probably there if you installed FreeBSD without changes, but you might need to load them manually. Hint: kldload(8), kldstat(8).


----------



## carlos (Dec 30, 2012)

as I said, i tried to load manually (kldload), but no files there and compiled modules in /boot/kernel, well, long time ago probably i cut something to use 4gb ram on i386 kernel and finally i lost option to lost modules, am i right?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2012)

Show your /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf.


----------



## carlos (Dec 31, 2012)

Good morning

make.conf:

```
IPFW2=true
KERNCONF=carlos
NO_MODULES=TRUE
# added by use.perl 2012-03-11 11:00:49
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
WITH_ZFS=YES
```
src.conf:
empty

Do I have to hash NO_MODULES? Or should I change to amd64 to have more ram usable?

Thank you.


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2012)

ZFS can not be built into the kernel because of licensing, it has to be loaded as a module. So yes, comment out the NO_MODULES.

If you have the option of using amd64 version of FreeBSD go for it, ZFS on i386 is tricky to get working properly. On amd64 there's usually no or very little tuning needed.


----------



## carlos (Dec 31, 2012)

zfs was imported without any issues and working good, with modules of course, now i will try to move system to amd64 and we will see.
i feel that will be a long way...

happy new year for everyone


----------

